# Took the NIMS IS 100 and 700 today



## Chimpie (Apr 17, 2007)

I had a day off of work.  The g/f was out and about all day so I decided to take IS 100 and 700.  I'm planning on doing 200 this weekend.  Yeah, I really need to get out of the house but oh well.

Has anyone else taken these courses/tests?


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 17, 2007)

NIMS...ugh!  I have managed to get through 100, 200, 300, 700, and 800.  If they weren't required at work, I would have done none of them.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 17, 2007)

Just finished 200.  Working on 800 now.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 17, 2007)

800 done.  Only reason it took so long was because I had to eat.  Dang hunger pains.


----------



## davis513 (Apr 18, 2007)

I've completed 700 & 100. Need to do 200 next.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 18, 2007)

I have done 100, 200, 700, 800, 1, 208.  The first 4 were required for our department as an officer otherwise i think it was just the 100 and 700 that were required for everyone else.  They weren't too bad I didn't think.


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2007)

I've got 100... I need 100, 200, 700, 800... and 300 might not be a bad idea.

I've taken 100 and 700 so far.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 24, 2007)

How long does it take to get the results?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> How long does it take to get the results?


 
For 100,200,700 and 800?  About 10 seconds.


----------



## davis513 (Apr 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> How long does it take to get the results?



FEMA no longer mails certificates upon completion of the courses. Now you get an e-mail stating that you sucessfully completed the course with a link to the certificate so you can print it out yourself.


----------



## jcnichols (Apr 26, 2007)

ive done 100, 200, 700, 800 department required 100, 200 but i went on and did 700, 800 to work on an officer position


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 27, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to get the is-800 completed?  I did 100, 200, and 700 in one evening.  I just wanted to get it over with...


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 27, 2007)

keith10247 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long did it take to get the is-800 completed? I did 100, 200, and 700 in one evening. I just wanted to get it over with...


To take the test... a little over an hour.  Then I went and read the material.  That will take a _little_ longer.  LOL


----------



## emtd29 (Apr 27, 2007)

OK, I'm lost....

what's the is 100, 200, whatever???


----------



## davis513 (Apr 27, 2007)

emtd29 said:


> OK, I'm lost....
> 
> what's the is 100, 200, whatever???



They are courses offerred by FEMA. Here is a list of the courses:

Listed below are courses available to you:   
  IS # Course Title 
IS-100 Intro to Incident Command System 
IS-100.LE Intro to Incident Command System for Law Enforcement 
IS-100.PW Intro to Incident Command System for Public Works Personnel 
IS-15a Special Events Contingency Planning 
IS-197.SP Special Needs Planning Considerations for Service and Support Providers 
IS-200 ICS ICS for Single Resources and Initial Action Incidents 
IS-253 Coordinating Environmental and Historic Preservation Compliance 
IS-340 Hazardous Materials Prevention Course 
IS-362 Multi-Hazard Emergency Planning for Schools 
IS-546 COA COOP Awareness 
IS-547 COOP Continuity of Operations Planning 
IS-650 Tribal Relations 
IS-700 NIMS National Incident Management System 
IS-701 NIMS Multiagency Coordination Systems 
IS-702 NIMS Public Information Systems 
IS-703 NIMS Resource Management 
IS-800.A NRP National Response Plan (NRP) 
IS-860 National Infrastructure Protection Plan 
IS-1900 NDMS Federal Coordinating Center Operations 

As a Police Sgt I was required to take IS-700. The Police Department's Command Staff had to take 100, 200, 700 & 800. As an EMT with a local rescue unit we are required to take IS-100, 200, 700 & 800.

You can learn more about it at the FEMA web site: http://training.fema.gov/


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok.  I feel like a complete and total idiot..!  I took the IS-800 last night at like 2am (I was bored and slept all day accidentally.)  I submitted the test and FEMA e-mailed me back saying "Congratulations!  Our records indicate that you have _already_ passed this exam!"

:huh: :censored: !!!

No wonder some of the questions looked familiar!

So I guess I already had 100, 200, 700, *and* 800


As for the question earlier about what these tests are...As far as I understand (Which is not very much sometimes), these tests are mandated by FEMA for all public safety personnel.  Our county requires it and we can lose grant money if all of our active members do not comply with the minimums of 100, 200, and 700.

They really are not that hard!  For some reason, it was harder the second time :blush:


----------



## firecoins (Apr 29, 2007)

Could some one please leave a link to the 100 test?  I can't find the test. I need to turn it in by Tuesday.


----------



## davis513 (Apr 29, 2007)

firecoins said:


> Could some one please leave a link to the 100 test?  I can't find the test. I need to turn it in by Tuesday.



Here you go....

http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/is100.asp


----------



## firecoins (Apr 29, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 30, 2007)

I completed 100 and 700 and successfully printed up the certificates to hand in. I can now sit for my final and practicals.  Thank you again.


----------



## davis513 (Apr 30, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I completed 100 and 700 and successfully printed up the certificates to hand in. I can now sit for my final and practicals.  Thank you again.




Good Job


----------



## keith10247 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats!  I recommend the 200 and 800 test as well.  They are pretty much the same as the 100-700 tests but add another couple certs to your collection.  The more the merrier, right?  
Also, when you take 100, 700, 200, and 800 you get 2 college credit hours (100/700 count as one and 200/800 count as the other.)

--Keith


----------



## firecoins (May 1, 2007)

who would accept thoses exams as college credit?  

My EMT class counts as 8. If I judge from my college experience, the EMT class should be 4 but I am acing the class.


----------



## keith10247 (May 1, 2007)

Firecoin,  FEMA has "Teamed up" with Frederick Community College to award college credits that can be transfered to your college of choice.  Here is the official website for this information:

http://www.emergencymanagementstudy.com/content/default.asp


----------

